
The rise of the superstars - walterbell
http://www.economist.com/news/special-report/21707048-small-group-giant-companiessome-old-some-neware-once-again-dominating-global
======
mc32
Are they a bad thing? I don't know, but I do know we had a fear of their
efficiency, hegemony and dominance so much we coined their control of and
cooperation with government as "Japan Inc." Keiretsu allowed Japan to become a
world beater and the Chaebol the same for S Korea.

Koreans fret about Samsung being responsible for approx. 20% of the Korean
economy --would they have that extra 20% without Samsung?

On the other hand MaBell stifled innovation. So there is the case to not let
things get too cozy for big cos.

As they observe, it looks like it ebbs and flows.

